# R.I.P. Jeff Beck



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

One of the most amazingly talented guitarist this country produced, died at 74 after contracting bacterial meningitis .


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Oh that’s sad news…


----------

